# Old school 8s



## xponential (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive been sitting on a pair of oldschool Eathquake 8's (EQ-88). I tried looking for some specs out there on the www but to no avail. Im not surprised but a bit confused. 

Is there a basic volume that I should be aiming for with regards to the enclosure? I'd like to have an enclosure that will fit under the rear seat in my x-cab 2000 F150. 

I like the idea of down firing them but I realy dont know.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sure the speaker is an older version of the EQ8C8.

Did you see This? If not send them an email to [email protected] I.m sure someone there can help you


----------



## xponential (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like I might have to try the folks at Earthquake directly. I was just looking at the .pdf link you sent (thanks BTW) and there are som differences from what I have to whats on the spec sheet of the pdf. (im only reading whats on the sticker on the magnet)

The EQ8C8 lists...
110 watts
29.4 oz magnet
1" copper voice coil

And my EQ-88 shows....
180 watts
48 oz magnet
2" polymide voice coil


I personally dont know what that all means when its all said and done, but I'm guessing that I'll need a larger enclosure than whats recomended for the EQ8C8.

Thanks again


----------

